# MHD to Become Palladia, Add More Exclusive Programming



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

MHD to Become Palladia, Add More Exclusive Programming


> MTV Networks' MHD: Music High-Definition Channel Kicks Into High Gear With New Programming and a New Name - Palladia
> 
> High-Definition Channel Boosts Original Programming With Premieres and Theme Weeks Including September's 'Outdoor Music Week' Featuring 10 Superstar Concert Telecasts


More information can be found at: http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...new_programming_and_a_new_name_-_palladia.php


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

dennispap said:


> MHD to Become Palladia, Add More Exclusive Programming
> 
> More information can be found at: http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/news/20...new_programming_and_a_new_name_-_palladia.php


As long as they don't remove the HD videos, I will be fine


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Interesting. It appears that they are picking up some of the programming that had been available on Rave until Voom was dumped.



> "Glastonbury 2008," debuting at 9:00 p.m., is the U.S. television premiere of England's best-known and most anticipated music festivals. Headliners include a controversial performance by Jay-Z, as well as Amy Winehouse, KT Tunstall, Duffy, Panic At The Disco, Vampire Weekend, James Blunt, The Ting Tings and Kings of Leon.
> 
> "Isle of Wight 2008," shot live at the beautiful remote English location, features The Police, The Sex Pistols, Iggy and The Stooges, Kate Nash and N.E.R.D. and premieres at 9:00 p.m.


Rave carried both of these concerts from previous years and I suspect they would have had these.

My problem with MHD has been TOO MUCH HIPHOP/RAPCRAP, and, of course, being an MTV network they will always aim at the lowest common denominator and, I suspect, will gradually fade out the music and fade in more garbage in its place.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

So will the channel abbreviation in the guide be PALL?

That's just going to put a pall over the mood ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Apalling (sic)


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Richard King said:


> My problem with MHD has been TOO MUCH HIPHOP/RAPCRAP, and, of course, being an MTV network they will always aim at the lowest common denominator and, I suspect, will gradually fade out the music and fade in more garbage in its place.


Surely you're not looking for "Pappaw Rock?"


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Looks like a change for the better.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Who the heck came up with this name?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Carl Spock said:


> Looks like a change for the better.


I hope you are correct, but if there's one thing you can count on it's MTV screwing up a potentially good thing. I suspect they are stocking up on HD "reality" crap as we discuss this.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Let's see if they include the full Soundstage and Crossroads libraries along with other HD concerts. That will help me get over the loss of RAVE. They should also bring back Unplugged in HD. There are so many good Unplugged episodes in SD that I would like to see updated (Clapton's is at least 10 years old) or at least upconverted. They look pretty bad on the SD channel. There only seems to be a handful of Unplugged shows in HD --- Bon Jovi comes to mind.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

All I want is for VH1HD to start actually playing some HD content!

VH1's HD stuff on MHD looks awesome!


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grentz said:


> All I want is for VH1HD to start actually playing some HD content!
> 
> VH1's HD stuff on MHD looks awesome!


I'm with ya on that.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I somehow lost a bunch of Soundstage Concerts from Rave I had recorded. Not sure if they got bumped for lack of space and were unprotected or what happened. But they are gone so it would really be nice if MHD or Pall did have the Soundstage library.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

The guide abbreviation on E* is PLDIA


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Looks like one of the only times I actually want to watch anything on MTV these days and now its NOT available in HD!

Am I missing something here?


----------

